# LiFeP04 battery pack for E-bike



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

welcome to the forum! what is the name of your company? can you provide information about your products?


----------



## akumabito (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, post a website or something with your products 

If the price is right, I'd much rather go with LiFePO4 batts than with lead acid..


----------



## akumabito (Jun 23, 2008)

I have just sent tony a request for a quote for a battery pack for my e-moped project


----------



## electro37 (May 18, 2008)

can you give me a quotation for a 24 volt pack of LifePo4 in each of the ah ratings?? A LifePo4 pack combined with a 1200Hz. 500Watt hub motor should provide a "formidable" commuting machine, if my electrical engineering knowledge serves me correctly


----------



## LTCNewYork (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking to buy Li batteries to convert my lambretta (150cc). I heard that shipping Li batteries still has some risk of the batteries ignite when heated. Is it still the case? where are your batteries shipped from?
LTCNewYork


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

What is the minimum Ah needed to get the good acceleration that EVs are known for?


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe I just woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning, but am I the only one that looks at a guy who makes a post attempting to sell what would likely be 10s or even hundreds of thousands of dollars in product, then dissapears and scratches his head in disbelief?


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

jorhyne said:


> What is the minimum Ah needed to get the good acceleration that EVs are known for?


Ah is like a measure of the size of your gas tank. Larger tank = more range (and more weight).

On the other hand, batteries often measure their discharge rates by their capacity (3C, 5C, etc...). You may need a certain capacity battery to be able to pull enough amps through for the best acceleration.

Do you have any more details on what you're looking for?


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

ClintK said:


> Ah is like a measure of the size of your gas tank. Larger tank = more range (and more weight).
> 
> On the other hand, batteries often measure their discharge rates by their capacity (3C, 5C, etc...). You may need a certain capacity battery to be able to pull enough amps through for the best acceleration.
> 
> Do you have any more details on what you're looking for?


Basically I am looking to convert an old motorcycle to electric and am wondering if any of these batteries would work: http://stores.ebay.com/PingBattery

I think they're sold to power electric scooters, but was wondering if putting a few in series would provide enough juice for a respectable EM.

P.S. Thanks for the help, I'm a newbie trying to learn!


----------



## JohninCR (May 6, 2008)

If they are the real Ping's, they are good packs, but really only for an e-bicycle. I have a pair of his 36V15ah in series with bms protection diodes for 72V, but I don't try to draw more than 30amps. They are low C LiFePo's, so you'd need a number of packs in parallel times to get the high amps needed for a e-moto. You really have to step up to the A123 or similar high rate batteries to use lifepo4's for your project.

Good luck with it.

John



jorhyne said:


> Basically I am looking to convert an old motorcycle to electric and am wondering if any of these batteries would work: http://stores.ebay.com/PingBattery
> 
> I think they're sold to power electric scooters, but was wondering if putting a few in series would provide enough juice for a respectable EM.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the help, I'm a newbie trying to learn!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

todayican said:


> Maybe I just woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning, but am I the only one that looks at a guy who makes a post attempting to sell what would likely be 10s or even hundreds of thousands of dollars in product, then dissapears and scratches his head in disbelief?


It's a little sketchy and short on info but here is the website:
http://www.hnz.cn/products.html
Scroll down to see the info, the top half of the page seems to be blank.


----------



## toppowerbattery (Aug 27, 2008)

May be you can visit www.chinatoppoer.com 

or contact me [email protected] 

[email protected] 










LiFePO4
18650 1000mAh 1200mAh 1600mAh
26650 2000mAh 2400mAh 3000mAh
42120 6000mAh 7000mAh 8000mAh
...
24V 10Ah 20Ah 30Ah
36V 10Ah 20Ah 30Ah 40Ah
48v 10Ah 20Ah 30Ah 40Ah
....


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You might want to fix your link.
http://www.chinatoppower.com
And list some prices.


----------

